# FM09 auf ASUS eee 1000H



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen,

die fm09 demo verabschiedet sich auf meinem eee pc leider mit einer fehlermeldung.
der grafikchip wird laut readme unterstützt, allerdings nur ohne 3d- szenen, womit ich aber gut leben könnte.

hat jemand vielleicht das gleiche problem oder -noch besser- eine lösung dafür? 

danke schonmal im voraus...


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2008)

keiner `ne idee?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2008)

Nur weil der Grafikchip unterstützt wird, muss das nicht heißen, dass das Spiel auch laufen wird.
Ich kann es mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen.
Hast du mal FIFA 09 getestet?


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Dezember 2008)

Das hat doch noch höhere Anforderungen,ich fand FM immer schon schei_$e,von daher hab ich mich nie weiter it dem Spiel beschäftigt,hast du vllt. mal versucht ,also ,vllt. gibt es j anoch sone Art settings ,wie in PES 09 ,womit du die 3d Darstellung deaktiviern kannst??


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nur weil der Grafikchip unterstützt wird, muss das nicht heißen, dass das Spiel auch laufen wird.



natürlich nicht. 
aber das ist, für meine begriffe, die komponente, an der es am eheseten scheitern dürfte.



> Hast du mal FIFA 09 getestet?



nein.
wieso auch?
wie der kollege schon sagte, die anforderungen sind ja noch höher.
ausserdem kann ich hier wohl kaum auf den 3d- teil verzichten.


----------



## Superbuddy (18. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem hab ich auch das FM09 auf dem internem Monitor des EEE 1000H nicht funktioniert. Aber wenn ich meinen externen Monitor an meinen EEE anschließe startet das Spiel und funktioniert(auf dem exterem Monitor).


----------



## Bonkic (19. Dezember 2008)

Superbuddy schrieb:


> Das Problem hab ich auch das FM09 auf dem internem Monitor des EEE 1000H nicht funktioniert. Aber wenn ich meinen externen Monitor an meinen EEE anschließe startet das Spiel und funktioniert(auf dem exterem Monitor).




stimmt.
mit einem externen monitor läufts astrein.

kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## guzzo (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke das könnte an der Auflösung des internen Monitors liegen und dass der FM09 diese nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Dezember 2008)

huhu hallo????


----------

